# Non duality



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Anybody read into or watched videos on non duality? The issue being that it denies self and free will and that there is anything to be done. So it may be unpopular amongst some here as is meditation.

Basically I have been at this position before. That there is nothing to be done and that dp is the ego/body contracted amd unable to let go. Non duality denies time, self, effort, goals, understanding. It says that to become awakened you have to give up and realise how utterly hopeless your striving is. Suffering is the belief that effort and methods can lead to goals, but this belief maintains the lie that this right now is inferior to some imagined non existent future. All there is is this, right now. There is nothing outside of this, and you cannot understand this.

I think with depersonalization (as with ptsd and depression) that some self networks are in fact over active. Effort and mental doing are stuck on through drugs and imbalances and poor belief systems. So we are in a sense neurobiologically stuck in denial of the present moment. Which is then manifested in symptoms of dp/Dr and the continual stress response that feeds these symptoms as a result of denying this/now/life.

I am coming to believe once again that it may be a possible route out of dp/Dr. Non duality denies logic, methods, time and self and almost removes that pressure. There is nothing to be done. This is all there is. This is already unfolding as it should be. It requires no effort or input from me. Dp/Dr is just a stress response but is now also part of my psychological belief system. So I constantly feel and think that I need to escape these symptoms I continually feel and there is hope. There is a path or way out of this I just have to keep seeking to find it! But the irony is that is the suffering that maintains the symptoms. There is nothing to be done or found or understood. This is all I have, I can't think my way out of it


----------

